
We can solve the pandemic and the climate crisis at the same time - ImogenCham
https://thecorrespondent.com/449/why-climate-change-is-a-pandemic-in-slow-motion-and-what-that-can-teach-us/59442751698-6f4701c1
======
ImogenCham
If this time is showing us anything, it’s this: we are able to transform
society on a global scale in order to protect ourselves from danger. Now is
the time to solve not just one crisis, but two at the same time.

